# HCG Injection - how long before ovulation?



## Ruby2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi,

Currently on my 6th dose of 100mg clomid, so feels like my last opportunity this month before looking at private IVF.

Does anybody know how long after having the HCG injection it is before you actually ovulate? - does this injection mean you will definitely go on to ovulate, or might there still be no ovulation?

Also how often is BD'ing recommended following the injection? - is once a day enough for 2-3 days after the jab?

I had my jab at about 11.45 this morning and am just wondering how many days we need to BD for afterwards to maximise our chances of getting a BFP. 

Thanks for reading


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Ruby HCG is the hormone that is produced in pregnancy, when you have this injection this does not gaurante ovulation hunny, i would have thought that the hoapital would have told you the best time to have BMS but as much as you can wont go a miss hunny for as long as you can  as you dont know when you are going to OV approx unless you have been doing OPK's or have you had tracking scans 

sorry i can be of much help, the hosp should of explained things in a little more detail for you, i wish you lotsa luck 

xxx


----------



## Ruby2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks, I think as I was quite emotional on this visit the female Dr I saw was quite reluctant to put any 'timings' on it.  She just said to try to relax and not to put too much pressure on ourselves and that if it didn't work this month it doesn't mean the end of the world (easy for her to say).  

I'm going back for another scan next week, and am then having bloods done in 8 days so hopefully may be able to gauge from that if ovulation occured.  I just wondered what the general opinions were on how frequent and for how many days afternwards.

Thanks


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

do whatever you are comfortable with hun, i know you want to try your best + know the tremendous pressure it puts on you  i do think the doc should of been a little more helpfull

anyhoo your bloods you will have done will tell you if indeed you have OV'ed or not, this will prob be progestrone results + i hope all goes well

goodluck again hun 

xxx


----------

